# Titan 440i prime valve replacement



## luny2nz (Nov 14, 2008)

How do you replace the prime valve? 
Thanks


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

It's been awhile since I did mine last, but there should be a little pin that holds the black switch on. Use a nail to pop it out (it might only go one direction, can't remember) then the actual valve can just be unscrewed with a wrench. 

I think it only takes about 10 minutes. Probably less than that if you do a lot of them.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

I took mine in to the pump repair, cost $108 bucks.


----------



## SprayRepairGuy (Jan 15, 2014)

From the Titan Manuals...


----------



## luny2nz (Nov 14, 2008)

Thank you! I didn't see the pin because of paint buildup. Got the new one instaled.
I found an oem packing kit and valve online. $60 for both.
I try to do my own repairs. The closest Shop is an hour drive and the price would have been over 200, I'm sure. 
I appreciate the help! Ron


----------

